# Боль и онемение левой ноги



## Nerudigirl (16 Дек 2014)

Добрый день! У меня возникла следующая ситуация: несколько дней подряд беспокоила поясница (по утрам), к врачу не обращалась, попила пару раз нейромультивит, финалгоном мазала и все казалось бы прошло. На следующий день было непонятное ощущение в левой ноге, едва уловимое. На следующее утро очень сильно свело левую икру, боль адская, ломота, утиралась в определенной позе горизонтальной. Найс боль не снял. Помог пенталгин, но появилось легкое онемение в ступне (верхние подушечки и пальцы). Нога при ходьбе шлепает. К вечеру расходилась. Но ночью опять 2 раза сводило. Онемение не проходит. После длительной ходьбы один раз дошло до бедра (под ягодицу). К врачу холила вчера (еще не связав, что это может быть связано с позвоночником, а не с нехваткой витаминов) про недавнюю боль в пояснице не сказала. Врач поставил диагноз - плоскостопие, прописал болеутоляющее, нейромультивит и стельки ортопедические. Подскажите, пожалуйста, с чем это может быть связано, какие нужны обследования? PS: травм позвоночника не было, переодически побаливала поясница, никаких обследований не проходила


----------



## La murr (16 Дек 2014)

*Nerudigirl*, Дарья, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/

Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------

